# Helo Crash In Afghanistan



## tomahawk6 (27 Jul 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,205855,00.html

A civilian MI-8 chopper went down with 16 persons on board including at least two americans. RIP.


----------



## GAP (27 Jul 2006)

also here

Coalition Forces Respond to Afghan Helicopter Crash
American Forces Press Service - BAGRAM AIR BASE, Afghanistan, July 27, 2006
http://www.defenselink.mil/news/Jul2006/20060727_5764.html


Coalition forces from Combined Joint Task Force 76 responded to a helicopter crash that killed at least a dozen people yesterday in the rugged mountains of Afghanistan's Paktia province, military officials here reported. 
A Russian-made Mi 8 helicopter, owned by the Afghan government, crashed in the Qalandar Mountains near the Khost border. Initial reports indicate between 12 and 16 people were killed, officials said. 

A logistics company ferrying supplies and fuel from Kabul to Khost airport operated the helicopter. 

The coalition first sent an aviation search-and-rescue team to find the crash and offer recovery assistance, but extreme weather conditions prevented the crew from landing. A ground-force quick-reaction team then hiked up the mountain, led by an Afghan guide. 

"We made every effort to quickly reach the downed aircraft with hopes of saving some or all of the passengers and crew," said Maj. Gen. Benjamin C. Freakley, CJTF 76 commander. "Unfortunately, there were no survivors. Our condolences go out to the friends and families of the victims." 
More on link


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Jul 2006)

Thoughts and Prayers to the family.


----------



## JonB2004 (27 Jul 2006)

My condolences go out to families of the victims. May the victims rest in peace.


----------



## GAP (27 Jul 2006)

Also this article

Two Dutch die as helicopter crashes in Afghanistan   
 27 July 2006  AMSTERDAM 
http://www.expatica.com/source/site_article.asp?
subchannel_id=19&story_id=31834&name=Two+Dutch+die+as+helicopter+crashes+in+Afghanistan

The Netherlands has suffered its first casualties in Afghanistan days before its military mission officially becomes active.

Afghan border police found several bodies at the scene of the crash in a mountainous area in the eastern province of Paktia, a senior police officer said on Thursday. 

The Russian-made civilian Mi-8 helicopter, operated by a logistics firm, Tryco, crashed between 22 and 25 miles north-east of Khost city on Wednesday. It is believed 16 people were on board.  A search for the crash site was called off late on Wednesday due to the poor weather conditions and failing light.
More on link


----------



## JonB2004 (27 Jul 2006)

I hope the death of two of their soldiers doesn't affect the Netherlands opinion on the war in Afghanistan.


----------



## Jake (27 Jul 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## KevinB (28 Jul 2006)

The Americans where from SSSI


----------

